# Fixin to get started on my Iroc-Z!!!!!



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok so this guy i know had this awesome Iroc sittin in his yard that I fell in love with... so i traded my husbands nova for it (dont scream...it was a rust bucket)  Im excited about gettin the new motor put down in it then off to the body job for its new paint job  right now it is black with california orange decals and accents.. im keeping it black but it will have hot pink decals and accents!!! we are dropping a 5.7 liter 350 police interceptor down into it  Im super excited about this new project and Id thought Id share it with you guys  Here are a few pics of it when we loaded it up to bring it home


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

pink huh.... ehh.. make it even more white trash.. lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I almost started screaming when I read about the Nova till you said it was a rust bucket.:rofl:
Yay I'm not the only one rebuilding a Camaro!!!!I'll more than likely have to wait till next tax season to do mine.I'm gonna have a 383 stroker in mine though.Hopefully it will be good enough to do some damage in the quarter mile. I'm gonna paint it black with red accents.Like an old rat rod.
My first car was a camaro that had a 350 in it that would 11's and 12's at the quarter till I blew the engine.:flush:
I'll have to upload a pic if I have it to show you min.
Congrats!Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

cEElint said:


> pink huh.... ehh.. make it even more white trash.. lol


:hammer:Maybe you could explain yourself a little better...............


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Im more into imports though the iroc is a pretty cool car, i do like my cars all in 1 color though.. haha

Have fun with it! Best part is watching everything come together.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

dixieland said:


> :hammer:Maybe you could explain yourself a little better...............


when i see these IROCs i think white trash.. that is all.. not calling her white trash

as KM said.. i'm also into imports


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

cEElint said:


> when i see these IROCs i think white trash.. that is all.. not calling her white trash
> 
> as KM said.. i'm also into imports


Oh ok.I thought you were calling her white trash.lol:hammer:

I'm not imports myself.I figure if I'm gonna put money into anything its gonna be an american car.Plus you can't beat the looks of an old american muscle car.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

dixieland said:


> Oh ok.I thought you were calling her white trash.lol:hammer:
> 
> I'm not imports myself.I figure if I'm gonna put money into anything its gonna be an american car.Plus you can't beat the looks of an old american muscle car.


Is there even such thing as an American car anymore? lol The Honda Accord is built here in the united states. lol

At any rate i can appreciate any car thats well done.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

cEElint said:


> pink huh.... ehh.. make it even more white trash.. lol


oh wow... kinda glad lisa asked that question before i saw that..lol
i also like imports (i drive a honda accord which my husband hates) but i also luv some american muscle  well definately have to get together when we get them finished.. my husband has an iroc too (400 small block in it)

KM... yes i luv being able to do it all myself and say it mine  all ive got left to do is get the wiring harness


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

just kinda curious but cEElint how are iroc white trash??? i actually own two of them (85 & 87) we have quite a few cars (nova, 3 cameros, eclipse, accord) i also like imports but if i had to choose believe me the imports would go bye bye... the iroc is my absolute favorite


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

circlemkennels said:


> oh wow... kinda glad lisa asked that question before i saw that..lol
> i also like imports (i drive a honda accord which my husband hates) but i also luv some american muscle  well definately have to get together when we get them finished.. my husband has an iroc too (400 small block in it)
> 
> KM... yes i luv being able to do it all myself and say it mine  all ive got left to do is get the wiring harness


Glad to see you guys got it. Just let me know when youre ready for the decals. Here's a pic of one of my toys. Just has a bone stock sohc 1.6L with a little nitrous but runs pretty good for what it is.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

circlemkennels said:


> just kinda curious but cEElint how are iroc white trash??? i actually own two of them (85 & 87) we have quite a few cars (nova, 3 cameros, eclipse, accord) i also like imports but if i had to choose believe me the imports would go bye bye... the iroc is my absolute favorite


well, where i live thats all you I driving them.. rarely see a real clean one.. usually busted w/ a tweeker wearing a mullet behind the wheel


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't be gettin any speeding tickets in that thing young lady...pink & black huh...should be interesting. Good luck with the project...
My wife has a '92 RS, 305, 5-speed, low miles, no pink though but a fun car to drive...


----------



## cityofsin (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice iroc my brother used own one when we were in highschool now he has a 2003 i think z28 i just sold my baby after 10 years http://www.gopitbull.com/images/smilies/cry.gif


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

cEElint said:


> well, where i live thats all you I driving them.. rarely see a real clean one.. usually busted w/ a tweeker wearing a mullet behind the wheel












I actually not the fan of the iroc Z. I personally love all the models before the iroc. I don't even like the new ones. I am also into imports. Ive been trying to get my hands on a second generation turbo 2 rx7. With that being said, I have a soft spot for a 70 chevelle SS. Good luck !


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I would have to hunt down pictures on my old hard drive but i used to have a 99 Integra GSR (N/A with ITB's) which was totaled when a kid pulled out right in front of me with a lifted pick up and ended up with half my front end under neath his rear tire, a 05' Scion Xb which i had also N/A but much more basic with most of my money wrapped into suspension which was also totaled when a drunk driver hit me into the guard rail on interstate 85. 
Both of those cars i used to autocross with, right now im just sharing the 03 Toyota Matrix with my girlfriend until i figure out what i want next.. Im kind of torn with what i want to do, i'd love to get another car to work on but at the same time it would be nice to just have a car and not sink any real money into it..

Right now im considering Hyundai genesis 3.8l, (coupe) newer Miata hard top or a Mini Country.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

used to have a swapped 94 Civic that would roast v8s all day.. it got stolen.. have this now.. 01 GSR










[/threadjack]

back to the mullet mobile

btw KM.. i have a buddy who had an e46 M3.. traded it in for a Genesis coupe w/ track package.. said he couldnt be happier.. i believe his is the 2.0t version though


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Glad to see you guys got it. Just let me know when youre ready for the decals. Here's a pic of one of my toys. Just has a bone stock sohc 1.6L with a little nitrous but runs pretty good for what it is.


it's lookin good willie  can't wait to see wht you can do with mine


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha- I just got out of Honda's !! I had 2 GSR's as well. I got tired of getting pulled over by cops and everytime I came outside- I had handprints on my car from ppl trying to take it. I'm not getting into another hobby car until it's a chevelle.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

DMTWI said:


> Don't be gettin any speeding tickets in that thing young lady...pink & black huh...should be interesting. Good luck with the project...
> My wife has a '92 RS, 305, 5-speed, low miles, no pink though but a fun car to drive...


keep your fingers croosed  I'm excited about the pink.. No one else will have one like it


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

circlemkennels said:


> well definately have to get together when we get them finished.. my husband has an iroc too (400 small block in it)


Definitely we'll have to get together.But I've been wanting to get together and meet you anyways.I wish you lived a little closer.We have so much in common.


cEElint said:


> well, where i live thats all you I driving them.. rarely see a real clean one.. usually busted w/ a tweeker wearing a mullet behind the wheel


Wow you guys still have people sporting mullets out there?You don't even see those still in the south:rofl:


DMTWI said:


> Don't be gettin any speeding tickets in that thing young lady...pink & black huh...should be interesting. Good luck with the project...
> My wife has a '92 RS, 305, 5-speed, low miles, no pink though but a fun car to drive...


I thought about doing the black with hot pink accents just so my husband wouldn't drive it.lol.But then I was like nah I'll just do red with black.It'll fit my personality better.
Here's mine.Talk about white trash with a goat on the hood!:rofl:
Keep in mind that it's just a body I got for free.It needs a engine and a new paint job.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Haha- I just got out of Honda's !! I had 2 GSR's as well. I got tired of getting pulled over by cops and everytime I came outside- I had handprints on my car from ppl trying to take it. I'm not getting into another hobby car until it's a chevelle.


I'm on the lookout for a chevelle for the hubby.. He is determined for that to be his next project


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

dang lisa!!! I'm trin to find the pics of our goats sun bathin on my husband's iroc (before he fixed it) mayb we should get mullets & our hair would fit our cars...rotflmao!!!!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Too bad all you car lovers weren't closer to Alaska... My bf and I are selling both of our cars, a '93 Z28 Camaro and an '02 Mustang vert... both are very nice, but a pain in the butt to keep nice in this climate. The Camaro has lots of extras, and an LT4 Vette motor (did I say that right? lol), and the Mustang has some suspension work done to it with other cosmetic extras. I can't remember everything that's been done to the Camaro(there's a lot), if anyone's interested I can find out... lol :roll:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

cEElint said:


> used to have a swapped 94 Civic that would roast v8s all day.. it got stolen.. have this now.. 01 GSR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the 2.0t is nice but if i were to get one i think i'd go with the v6 for change, all i've owned is 4 cyl's so it would be a nice break.

The only real complaint i have with muscle cars is handling, other wise i'd probably look more into them. Any season with autocross, with the exception of a few muscle cars and new age mustangs, camaros and so on didn't fair too well no matter what was done. Either way too much power, not properly tuned or weight slugging so much they end up facing the other way. Even my little under 150hp Xb had much faster times in part due to my experience with the sport but also because it weighed nothing. I rarely had to use the brakes and could just toss it around in the corners with ease.. The only time the muscle type cars did well is when they had courses set up with some what long straights.

If i was into drag racing i would have a muscle car hands down, just not really interested in that.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

In a little part of town called Oildale they still sport mullets, missing teeth, dirty wife beaters w/ jeans .. sometimes just jeans..lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

circlemkennels said:


> dang lisa!!! I'm trin to find the pics of our goats sun bathin on my husband's iroc (before he fixed it) mayb we should get mullets & our hair would fit our cars...rotflmao!!!!


:rofl::rofl::rofl: imma go to that thar barber shop over yonder and git one


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

dixieland said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: imma go to that thar barber shop over yonder and git one


holler at me before you go & I'll take the t-tops out and well let our mullets blow in the wind


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

cEElint said:


> used to have a swapped 94 Civic that would roast v8s all day.. it got stolen.. have this now.. 01 GSR


Mmmmmm love the blades. I had a set of fat 5's (bf the Bogarts)that I powdercoated satin black and ran 22" M/T's on. Ive surprised quite a few v8's with this car. It runs 7.90's @ 88 in the 1/8.

Not to long ago I had a 82' s10 with a 355, small chamber/Cobb Racing ported 305 heads, 4.10, & a 150 shot. It went 7.50's with a 3.73 & 100 shot. Never ran it after I changed things around but it was insane on street tires.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ya for pink!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

hahaha nah for real though, I like that body style camaro... but you know I'm a mustang girl.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> hahaha nah for real though, I like that body style camaro... but you know I'm a mustang girl.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That was posted on stangnet years ago when I was a member of that forum. A hate that place a lot of pit bull haters there.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww makes me miss mine , I had the same one as you except we did it all in black and chrome accents I loved that car. Lost it in the divorce though , and my ex just let it sit and rust at his moms house, such a waste


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> awww makes me miss mine , I had the same one as you except we did it all in black and chrome accents I loved that car. Lost it in the divorce though , and my ex just let it sit and rust at his moms house, such a waste


and thats why everything gets put in my name


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> hahaha nah for real though, I like that body style camaro... but you know I'm a mustang girl.


:rofl:Funny!

But I can't tell you how many 5.0's I used to eat up off the line :rofl:


----------

